# How much does/did your 18 month old weigh?



## AprilM (Sep 11, 2007)

Hello,
DS is 18 months old. He has always been on the smaller side....in the 5th percentile anytime he was checked for weight and height. We haven't been to a well baby visit ever since we decided not to vaccinate and our doctor told us there was really no reason to come in unless there was a problem. There hasn't been any problems since, so the last time we saw the doc for a WBV was when DS was 12 months old.

DS weighs 21 LBS, and I never gave much thought to his growth, as he has always been small. But people comment sometimes on 'what a little peanut he is' and 'he's much shorter then most kids his age', and so on. I am 5'3 and DH is 5'6, DH's side of the family is VERY short. His mom is 4'11 and his sister is 5 feet. So smallness runs in the fam. Ds is also very active, and hitting all the developmental milestones. But because we don't go to the docs (for that reassurance) and people make comments, I get paranoid. What do you all think? What did your ds/dd weight when they were 18 months old? Anyone else have a small child?

Thanks!


----------



## CallMeMommy (Jun 15, 2005)

I'm guessing maybe 22 pounds (I'll find out for sure next week). He is a peanut, I'm 5'6" and DH is 6'1" so it's not like it's hereditary for us. He was only a hair under 6 pounds at birth but he's so small, it is something I'm going to bring up at his visit next week. He also isn't hitting his developmental milestones and I don't know if it's connected or not (has been in physical therapy since 10 months old, gross motor delay).


----------



## bettyjones (Mar 5, 2009)

My dd is just 16months and maybe 17lbs. We delayed vaccines and still go to well baby apt. The docs do more than just vaccine. They discuss development, give an exam and answer/ask questions. Maybe find a new doc. My ped says "healthy is healthy" DD is under the 3 % and just fine. I'm 5 11" and dh is 5 8"


----------



## betsyj (Jan 8, 2009)

We were hit with a FTT diagnosis at our 18 mo WBV. My son went from the 10th% down to under the 5th%. He basically did not gain any weight from 12-18 mos. At 18 mos he weighed 19 lbs.

We were sent to a nutritionist who said he is not a FTT baby at all. He needed more calories then he was getting (he is still nursed but eats very sparingly) so she gave us tips on adding extra fat to his diet like olive oil, cheese, avacado etc.

It was a very worthwhile visit. She was very pro bf'ing and since my son has gross motor delays actually said she preferred him to be on the small side anyways-it makes it easier for him to learn to walk.

He is healthy and active and bright eyed. Just finicky I guess. And my Mom reminded me that until I was 12 or so I was terribly thin (I am a tall and thin adult)-so I think there are some genetics at work too.

I also agree that WBV are worth it even if you don't vax.


----------



## witchygrrl (Aug 3, 2006)

My LO has not really gained any weight either from 12-18 months. I need a new ped, as we moved, and I just haven't made the call. But she is healthy, hapy, and is making all of her milestones. We have been trying more to get her to eat more often. She distracts easily, which is the main problem, I think.

She is about 20 lbs, and has grown nearly 4 inches since she was 13 months.


----------



## marispel (May 27, 2008)

My DS is 17.5 mo old and weighs 26 lbs & is 33 inches tall. He has been sick lately, so I think he would weigh more if he was eating better.


----------



## just_lily (Feb 29, 2008)

My 18mo DD weighs about 23lbs. She is on the small side, and was only 6.5lbs at birth. She is very healthy and strong though, and advanced in gross motor milestones.


----------



## elleystar (Oct 24, 2007)

Since both you and your DH are a bit shorter I don't think that sounds terribly alarming. Our DS was 35 lbs and 36 inches tall at 18 mo...but I am 5'9 and DH is 6'2, and we both have big stocky brothers!


----------



## elmh23 (Jul 1, 2004)

dd was 25lbs and ds was about 19lbs at 18m. both were (are) very tall for their age but just skinny. dh and i were the same way. i didn't gain weight until puperty and dh didn't gain any weight until around 23.

if both you and your hubby are on the shorter end, then don't worry about it!


----------



## pbjmama (Sep 20, 2007)

My ds was 32 lbs and my dd was 22 lbs. My ds is now 3.5 and 50 lbs, dd is not quite 2 and about 24-25 lbs. So I have one big kid and one smaller kid. I get comments all the time about how small dd is but really she isn't THAT small, about the 50th percentile.

All of this to say some kids are big, some are small and sometimes you even get a big one and a small one! It sound like your ds is on track developmentally so I wouldn't worry too much.


----------



## rach03 (Dec 30, 2006)

My 17 month old is 21 pounds. I didn't think anything of it until Christmas when my cousins's kids that were 9 months and 15 months weighed the same as her! Oh well...she eats well and seems fine, so I'm not worried about it. We'll see what the Ped says at her 18 month visit whenever I get around to scheduling that. LOL.


----------



## bubbamummy (Feb 25, 2009)

My DS weighed 27lbs at 18months.


----------



## tracymom1 (May 7, 2008)

DS was 20# at 18 months and in the 3rd percentile for weight. At 24 months, though, he was 27# and in the 30th percentile!!! It is just crazy to watch them grow - you just never know what will happen next!!


----------



## corrieoseal (Aug 12, 2009)

Sounds right on target for a child with the genetics to be on the smaller side. I am 5'4' and DH is 5'8" or 9". DD is small and finally hit 20lbs at her 18 month checkup. We do go to well-baby checks and she has almost always been on a lower growth curve (6lbs 8oz at birth and almost 2 weeks late!) I would not be alarmed at all as long as he appears to be meeting his milestones and eating regularly...which I guess for toddlers is hard to gauge, but you probably know from your Mama instinct. Incidentally, my DD also appears to have inherited her Daddy's small feet. She still wears a size 4-4.5 shoe.


----------



## Luke's mama (Sep 29, 2009)

I haven't been to WBV with DS (20 mos) since he was 2 mo old and I lost my good insurance and went on Medicaid. I don't really have a great deal of faith in my assigned PCP--guess I might go if I had more choice, but as he is healthy, I don't want to expose him to germs at the drs unless he seems to need to be seen.

He was about 24-25 lbs at that age. There is so much variation, and people make such irritating comments about other people's kids, I would try not to let it stress you!


----------



## AprilM (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks everyone. It does reassure me to know there are other small kids out there. ") Yes, people's comments can sometimes just stick in your head and repeat themselves over and over again until you are finally worried sick!


----------



## MissE (May 12, 2007)

DD is 17.5 mo and weighs 28lbs at 32inches length.


----------



## LovnMyBoys (Jan 21, 2008)

I don't think you should worry at all. Especially when you factor genetics into it!
If he's following his curve that is just perfect. There are many curves because there are many different sized kids. Some people will need to ride that 5% percentile, it's just the way it works.


----------



## sunnygir1 (Oct 8, 2007)

Uh, regardless of genetics, I think that's totally normal. My dd was 20lb 5oz at 1 year (30-40th percentile), 21lb at 17 months (15-20th percentile), and 24.7lb at 2 years (20th percentile). To me, those numbers are well within the range of normal.

Dd is not vaccinated, but I get all her well-child visits. I like to get the measurements, have my family doctor look my kids over and talk to me about any questions I may have, and I like for my children to have a relationship with a doctor in case we need him for something down the road. And thanks to not vaccinating, dd loves the doctor and is never afraid of visits.


----------



## ShyDaisi (Jan 22, 2007)

At 18 months Micah weighed 21lb. 2oz. He is currently 33 months and at 32 months he weighed 28lb. 8oz. Because of how tiny he has always been, I weigh him monthly (just haven't gotten around to it yet this month). If you are really concerned, you could do that. I always figured that as long as he was healthy and thriving and not actually LOSING weigh, he was good. He never did unless he was sick.


----------



## sunnygir1 (Oct 8, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ShyDaisi* 
At 18 months Micah weighed 21lb. 2oz. He is currently 33 months and at 32 months he weighed 28lb. 8oz. Because of how tiny he has always been, I weigh him monthly (just haven't gotten around to it yet this month). If you are really concerned, you could do that. I always figured that as long as he was healthy and thriving and not actually LOSING weigh, he was good. He never did unless he was sick.

Is that really small? Are boys supposed to be bigger than girls? That's about my dd's size, and she's definitely not tiny. Just curious about all the concern going around.


----------



## Alathia (Nov 18, 2005)

DS1 has always been a little on the smaller side. At 18 months he was 32.75" long and 21lbs 14oz. He wasn't even 24lbs by his 2nd birthday!

In contrast, DS2 is 17 months right now, and is 35" and 29lbs! My family is pretty short, and DH's family is also fairly short as well (we are both the tallest in our families) so I am not too worried if DS1 ends up not being too big.


----------



## olien (Apr 21, 2008)

DS is 17.5mo & is 25lbs 9oz & 34in tall.


----------



## butterfly_mommy (Oct 22, 2007)

At 18 mons DS was 32.5 lbs and 34" tall and now at 1 week shy of two he is 34 lbs and 36" tall. My friends DD just turned 3 and she only weighs about 25 lbs and is about the same height as DS. I look after her during the week and people ask if they are twins. Anyway they are both happy healthy and when with me eat about the same, my DS is constantly moving however were she is more laid back but still very active.


----------



## chipper26 (Sep 4, 2008)

I didn't read the other responses, but my dd weighs 27.5 lbs, but she is also 35 inches tall. But her dad and I are pretty tall people (so is the rest of the family on both sides - a grandpa 6'4'', an aunt 6' 1'' and 2 uncles 6' 3'') and she's off the charts in height. I don't think weight and height matter much if they are following a curve that is normal for them and they are growing and seem happy and healthy.


----------



## MamaMelis (Oct 23, 2009)

At 18 months my DS was 28 lbs and my DD was 27


----------



## LianneM (May 26, 2004)

My 18mo dd is 23 lbs. and when I compare them to some kids, they look smallish (skinny I guess), but compared to their friends who are all breastfed and don't eat the SAD, they look normal


----------



## Katie T (Nov 8, 2008)

My 18m weighs just under 20lbs. She is also short: 5th percentile and 2nd percentile. But she is completely healthy! I wouldnt worry sounds like your lo is where he sould b for him! My 5m niece is the same size as my 18m lol it genetics.


----------



## Lynn08 (Dec 2, 2008)

My almost 18mo dd is about 17.5lbs and 30.5". I constantly hear "what a peanut" or "she's so petite".









Here's the thing. Regarding her height, both parents are on the lower end of average (I'm 5'4" and dad swears he's 5'6"







). And as a mama once told me about her rather robust newborn, "two great danes aren't going to make a chihuahua." Well, the inverse holds true also - my husband and I are not going to make large babies. Liv was only 6lb14oz at birth (almost 2 weeks late) and 21.5".

Regarding her weight, she is far too active to be a chunky kid. She had a few rolls as a baby (and was higher on the charts - maybe 20% iirc), but as soon as she became mobile her weight gain came to a standstill! She's only gained about 3lbs since she started walking before 9mo and that has been a challenge. Because she will. not. sit. still. She is constantly on the go and constantly hungry. She will graze all day long with a few actual sit-down meals thrown in and I am very deliberate in what I feed her (because we are vegan) to insure she is getting enough fat and calories. And she still nurses all. the. time. She's healthy, just skinny.

The few times we've been to the doctor (we don't do wbv either), they've commented on her size but not in a negative way. Because they look at dh & me, see how active she is, and that she is hitting milestones (early, for the most part - not to brag, just to explain).

Someone has to be at either end of that chart in order to determine the "average". I'm ok with it being my kid. It makes it much easier to carry her when the need arises.


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sunnygir1* 
Is that really small? Are boys supposed to be bigger than girls? That's about my dd's size, and she's definitely not tiny. Just curious about all the concern going around.

Boys actually have a wider range of weights and heights determining their percentiles. So, not the real numbers, the 5th and 95th percentiles for boys will be off the girls' charts. The 50th percentile for boys is larger than the 50th percentile for girls.

Anyway, it's really easy for a below average boy to seem incredibly small, especially to people who are used to boys in the upper percentiles.


----------



## Mama2Rio (Oct 25, 2008)

i've got an 18lb 1oz 18mo... i'm short (5'0") and DH (5'7")... we're not expecting any giant babies. i was always a very very small baby (my mom says i weighed only 25 lbs at 5 yr old).


----------



## ShyDaisi (Jan 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sapphire_chan* 
Boys actually have a wider range of weights and heights determining their percentiles. So, not the real numbers, the 5th and 95th percentiles for boys will be off the girls' charts. The 50th percentile for boys is larger than the 50th percentile for girls.

Anyway, it's really easy for a below average boy to seem incredibly small, especially to people who are used to boys in the upper percentiles.

This.

Compared to most of the other children the same age, Micah seems smaller, both in height and weight. He generally is approximately the same size as a child 6 to 9 months younger than him. He didn't triple his birth weight until he was over 2.5 years old, which generally occurs between 1 and 2 years, sometimes before. Currently at 2.75 years old, he is wearing 18 month pants that are becoming a little to short for him, but are falling off the waist.

I don't watch the charts very much, but every time I have checked, he has definitely been on the veeeery low end of the spectrum.


----------



## northwoods1995 (Nov 17, 2003)

DS was about 22lbs at 18mos and DD was about 25lbs at 18mos.


----------

